# Is it creepy that I prefer watching college or teen porn



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

when watching it? which lately it has been extremely difficult emotionally. But I have have found that since I was 23 I would rather watch the home movies porn like young people having sex or the college stuff sort of porduced such as dare dorm and college rules. I cannot help it, it may stem from the fact that my youth desires went downhill at 21 and I ended up not caring for a while but was always curious of what the young sexual world was like. As I'm getting older I still like watching this kind of stuff when I get around to it or feel like it. It doesnt help that younger people have lives I wish I did and I can't fit in with people my age. Does this make me creepy because I like watching this kind of sex?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

As long as they are over 18+, it's mucho spectacularios and tres excitingiene, otherwise can be just as creepy as perhaps the neighbor you mentioned in the other post  or even european (ouch ).


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah but the only reason I would watch teens is because of the guys. Seeing how they work and all during sex. I do not feel turned on by 17 year old girls.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

As long as it's kept over 18, I see no problem with it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*If you would post some examples, we would be in a better position to answer your question.

(Or you would be booted off SAS. One or the other.)*


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i think its ok as long as they are 18...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think girls like that know they look good.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

the young stuff is the good stuff 

lol


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

will30 said:


> when watching it? which lately it has been extremely difficult emotionally. But I have have found that since I was 23 I would rather watch the home movies porn like young people having sex or the college stuff sort of porduced such as dare dorm and college rules. I cannot help it, it may stem from the fact that my youth desires went downhill at 21 and I ended up not caring for a while but was always curious of what the young sexual world was like. As I'm getting older I still like watching this kind of stuff when I get around to it or feel like it. It doesnt help that younger people have lives I wish I did and I can't fit in with people my age. Does this make me creepy because I like watching this kind of sex?


You're a man. This is totally normal. Remember how Christie Brinkley's husband got busted having an affair with an 18-year-old. Women are at their prime between the ages of 18 and 25 so no matter how old you are you will find them attractive. Any man who says otherwise is a liar.

What would be creepy is if you were into grandma pr0n. *shudder*

At our age, porn is not healthy. It's fine when you're in your teens and early 20's but at some point it's like, "wtf am I STILL doing here by myself jerking off in front of a computer?!"

I suspect that those guys involved in those mass shootings are guys who are not getting laid. At some point you just go crazy with frustration and just start shooting.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Its stuff to remind me of what my peers were doing that i didnt get to do.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't think it's creepy at all.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

classic


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

will30 said:


> Yeah but the only reason I would watch teens is because of the guys. Seeing how they work and all during sex.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well i use to think about my mom when masturbating. I don't think it really matters. It's nobody's business but your own.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

It's not creepy at all


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe. I'm in my mid-30s and am way more attracted to 25 year old guys than guys my age.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Strange. All my energy is focused on the girl.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

guys all have different fantasies, as long as you know it's just for fun you will be fine, have fun


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to school with a girl who became a famous pornstar. She was petite, natural, and looked young. Anyways when she was in her thirties she was still saying she was 18-lol :roll


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Imbored21 said:


> Well i use to think about my mom when masturbating. I don't think it really matters. It's nobody's business but your own.


lol I like the way this statement contradicts itself. :facepalm:


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

It's creepier if you prefer to watch animal porn...why am I even here in this thread...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

and when you get 40s and 50s you are supposed to find that age attractive? I don't see myself finding that age attractive, not even 30s, that's old to me, who likes to watch old porn?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

those college girls aren't college girls. so you can relax.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I actually find women around my age attractive, especially the ones that have the girly look but have their true age shining through. Maybe that's creepy but it's just the way it is. When I was younger I didn't find older women attractive so maybe when I get really old the retirement center may be the new hottie pot. :lol


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Well i use to think about my mom when masturbating. I don't think it really matters. It's nobody's business but your own.


True. I used to think of my 92' Cadillac Sedan when masturbating. Nobody should care.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't judge people based on the porn/erotica they are into. It is the most private part of ourselves, and no matter how dark or twisted it might seem no one has the right to judge it.

If it is not kiddie (and I don't mean young women, I mean ****ing kids) then I don't see any problem.


----------



## lilliz (Feb 19, 2013)

It is wrong when you feel like it is taking over your life. It is also wrong if your significant other doesn't like the fact that you prefer that over him/her. But, if you are single you don't have to worry about the second one


----------



## indeepshiz (Feb 9, 2013)

will30 said:


> Its stuff to remind me of what my peers were doing that i didnt get to do.


Hmm, the dare dorm, highly produced stuff is all set up. Fake in other words.

I'm a lot younger than you but i actually prefer milfs :/ lul


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

What's college porn? I mean how does one know if it's college porn or not?
Are there like tons of books in the background or what? Or is there some education involved?


----------



## Master Cylinder (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm attracted to girls around my own age.


Which is 18-21......so....................


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah, it is not creepy. It is fairly typical, with that said though I have always found women a bit more mature than me to be more attractive. I find forty through early fifty year old women, in good health to be incredibly hot.

I've come to a conclusion. Each generation seems to have a different look, even though they are minor. Facial features, and even the body. If you watch older movies, the actors in them look old - even though they were often not. I don't know if it is diet, or just some evolutionary trait involved but it is there.

I happen to find women born in the 60s - 70s to have the right stuff. Those born before, don't really appeal to me, and neither do a lot of the ones born in the 80s or later.


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

indeepshiz said:


> Hmm, the dare dorm, highly produced stuff is all set up. Fake in other words.
> 
> I'm a lot younger than you but i actually prefer milfs :/ lul


Not all of it is fake. The "fooling around" had three guys from Boston College in it and I even when to the team site(because they were football players) and saw their pictures. I think the guys are real, the women are probably professionals though. But is this to say the average college girl doesnt partake in sexual activity like that if she's sl&tty?


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think so I'm 19 but When I used to watch porn I always preferred the mature stuff as opposed to the "teen" genre.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

it's clear you have not been to college!,, not everything you watch on Porno is real!... and most those actors look like in college students age but in reality they r older!........ I hope you're not addicted to porno coz it waste of time


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

ryobi said:


> I went to school with a girl who became a famous pornstar. She was petite, natural, and looked young. Anyways when she was in her thirties she was still saying she was 18-lol :roll


What's her Facebook page?


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

That random dude said:


> I don't think so I'm 19 but When I used to watch porn I always preferred the mature stuff as opposed to the "teen" genre.


You mean those with lots of conversations about current affairs?


----------



## Mystarria (Mar 10, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Maybe. I'm in my mid-30s and am way more attracted to 25 year old guys than guys my age.


I'm the same way. So many guys my age have seemed to just act ..old..and remind me of my father. The odd thing is that even if I don't know the guys age, if I'm attracted to him and get to know him more, I find out he's around 25. I kind of wish my tastes would advance with my age (or that other people didn't make me feel weird or wrong for it) Guess it's lucky I don't look my age or I'd have bigger issues than I do.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think guys are attracted to fertility, which is why they go after younger women. Not necessarily because they'll have more in common with them, but because of biology.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I think guys are attracted to fertility, which is why they go after younger women. Not necessarily because they'll have more in common with them, but because of biology.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you don't have anything intelligent to offer, please don't post.

I could link to at least 2 dozen scientific articles supporting this, but I'm not going to. Google is your friend.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Old sperm isn't terribly healthy either.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternal_age_effect


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Old sperm isn't terribly healthy either.


Well that was depressing. Thanks.:rain


----------



## elusive22 (Mar 11, 2013)

If I have to look at porn, then it's softcore for me 95% of the time. Most of the women in porn are gross and it doesn't do much for me any more. In out, in out...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You're right. Old guys turn me off too. I look at these guys who are older than 26 and it's like... meh. Plus they're not as virile as younger men.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mystarria said:


> I'm the same way. So many guys my age have seemed to just act ..old..and remind me of my father. The odd thing is that even if I don't know the guys age, if I'm attracted to him and get to know him more, I find out he's around 25. I kind of wish my tastes would advance with my age (or that other people didn't make me feel weird or wrong for it) Guess it's lucky I don't look my age or I'd have bigger issues than I do.


I have the same "problem". Also, Like you, I don't look as old as I am. This is not just something I'm saying, this is something I'm told daily(having to show my ID, comments etc).

This leads to two things:

* Younger guys hit on me simply because I look younger than I am.

* When older guys hit on me it's almost annoying because I know that they probably _think_ that I'm younger so I just want to say "yeah you thought I was 21, well IN YO FACE gramps", you know? Not that there is something _wrong_ with them flirting with me(absolutely not), but maybe you can get what I mean?

I'm sure I will start looking more like my age soon, so things will change a bit in that department. But the problem is that I am not often physically attracted to guys my own age or older, either. I wish I was. I haven't been in love for quite a while, though. It's completely different when it comes to love.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're right.* Old guys turn me off too. I look at these guys who are older than 26 and it's like... meh.* Plus they're not as virile as younger men.


over 26 is "old" ,oh wow really? :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

For a relationship I guess it would be better to have it with someone age 30+ but if I were to have casual sex I wouldn't even consider someone in their 30s. Guys in their 20s is what gets me going and makes my heart flutter.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

komorikun said:


> For a relationship I guess it would be better to have it with someone age 30+ but if I were to have casual sex I wouldn't even consider someone in their 30s. Guys in their 20s is what gets me going and makes my heart flutter.


thats fair enough, its your prerogative and i'd say that a lot of women would think the same. but 26? or 27? that isn't "old". lol thats still considered by society as young.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

This thread is really depressing.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> If you don't have anything intelligent to offer, please don't post.
> 
> I could link to at least 2 dozen scientific articles supporting this, but I'm not going to. Google is your friend.


I see you've banned yourself but I'll say it anyway. I wasn't being malicious I just wanted an excuse to post that .gif, lol.


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're right. Old guys turn me off too. I look at these guys who are older than 26 and it's like... meh. Plus they're not as virile as younger men.


 So younger guys are better in bed than older guys is what you're saying? Even though countless articles say young guys don't know what they're doing.


----------



## elusive22 (Mar 11, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're right. Old guys turn me off too. I look at these guys who are older than 26 and it's like... meh. Plus they're not as virile as younger men.


That comment is almost laughable. First, there are plenty of attractive older guys, secondly, you may have seen a guy who you thought was attractive, who was actually older than 26 but had a young face. Im 24 btw.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

elusive22 said:


> That comment is almost laughable. First, there are plenty of attractive older guys, secondly, you may have seen a guy who you thought was attractive, who was actually older than 26 but had a young face. Im 24 btw.





will30 said:


> So younger guys are better in bed than older guys is what you're saying? Even though countless articles say young guys don't know what they're doing.


Everyone has their own preferences, what's it to you?


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe to teenage girls.

To a teenage guy, though, I can see why you like them.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're right. Old guys turn me off too. I look at these guys who are older than 26 and it's like... meh. Plus they're not as virile as younger men.


I call BS. Look at the reality show "The Bachelor." The bachelor is usually in his 30's and the women are in their 20's. Michael Douglas is 30 years older than Catherine Zeta-Jones. It's not just his fame and money because she was already famous when they met.

I know way too many guys well into their 40's dating and even married to women in their 20's.

It's just a fact: older guys can still attract younger women. Don't hate. You're not going to be 23 for very long.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

llodell88 said:


> Anyway most girls prefer older guys so in the grand scheme of things this is all irrevelent. I don't know if I should make generalizations about a few posts but it seems like maybe women with SA prefer younger men?


The qualities that "turn you on" are very specific to the individual. Some guys are turned on by women with missing limbs. Sexual attraction is very complicated.

About women with SA maybe the only safe generalization is that on average they have less experience. Experience can often change your preferences. I can tell you that my preferences have changed radically over the years through experience.

Anyway, this is a 30+ forum. It's not a place for a 24-year-old to discuss her preference for younger men.


----------



## punkrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

exatly! 30+ i thought


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I call BS. Look at the reality show "The Bachelor." The bachelor is usually in his 30's and the women are in their 20's. Michael Douglas is 30 years older than Catherine Zeta-Jones. It's not just his fame and money because she was already famous when they met.
> 
> I know way too many guys well into their 40's dating and even married to women in their 20's.
> 
> It's just a fact: older guys can still attract younger women. Don't hate. You're not going to be 23 for very long.


Jesus christ, one woman makes a post about her personal preference/opinion and guys get all butthurt. I've seen guys all over this forum make similar comments about women and pat each other on their backs and pulling the biology card etc. I can play that silly game, too(if we are supposed to live in a world of alpha males and fertile females). There is usually a younger alpha male who takes over the leadership of a pack, in the animal world, when the older alpha male has gotten rusty, y'know?

She never said that _other _women don't find men over ~26 attractive, so what's up with the celebrity statistics?



AngelClare said:


> *The qualities that "turn you on" are very specific to the individual. Some guys are turned on by women with missing limbs. Sexual attraction is very complicated.
> *
> *About women with SA maybe the only safe generalization is that on average they have less experience.* Experience can often change your preferences. I can tell you that my preferences have changed radically over the years through experience.
> 
> *Anyway, this is a 30+ forum. It's not a place for a 24-year-old to discuss her preference for younger men*.


And yet diamondheart89 is not allowed to have her own preference?

I have more experience than most on this forum and I'm still physically attracted to younger guys(mostly).

Younger people post here all the time, but you only whine about it now because you don't accept her opinion.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Again this is a 30+ forum. It makes no sense for a 24-year-old to come here and post about how she prefers men her age. 

That's like a Caucasian man posting his preference for Caucasian women in an Asian forum. He has a right to his preference but stating it in that forum comes off as insulting. 

A young George Clooney is generally more attractive than an old George Clooney. But George Clooney may still be more attractive than most men in their 20's. Age is just one of many factors that determine attraction.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Again this is a 30+ forum. It makes no sense for a 24-year-old to come here and post about how she prefers men her age.
> 
> That's like a Caucasian man posting his preference for Caucasian women in an Asian forum. He has a right to his preference but stating it in that forum comes off as insulting.
> 
> A young George Clooney is generally more attractive than an old George Clooney. But George Clooney may still be more attractive than most men in their 20's. Age is just one of many factors that determine attraction.


Stop being in denial. Some people are attracted to older partners some people are attracted to younger partners, for various reasons. And I posted in here because I agreed with the OP and wanted to let him know there was nothing wrong with it. Why is his preference for looking/being attracted to younger women okay but if I state I also like younger men, suddenly everyone gets all offended? :| I didn't make my post to denigrate anyone, I simply stated my own preference. Doesn't mean I hate older men, I just prefer not to have sex with them.


----------



## pianist (Oct 5, 2011)

The only thing I find creepy is that this thread has almost 2,000 views and it really has nothing to do with s.a.s.,
But no big surprise, this is the internet after all.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I didn't make my post to denigrate anyone, I simply stated my own preference.


Really? That's what you said?



diamondheart89 said:


> You're right. Old guys turn me off too. I look at these guys who are older than 26 and it's like... meh. Plus they're not as virile as younger men.


First you called everyone over 26 old. Aren't you 23? Then you implied that everyone over 26 has lost their virility which is an insulting generalization. Should I assume that because you're only 23 that you're immature?

If you can't see how your comments could offend people then you have some serious social issues.

Why not just say sorry and move on instead of digging you heals in?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Really? That's what you said?
> 
> First you called everyone over 26 old. Aren't you 23? Then you implied that everyone over 26 has lost their virility which is an insulting generalization. Should I assume that because you're only 23 that you're immature?
> 
> ...


Oh, get over yourself. For someone who is supposedly so mature, you seem to be unable to handle the fact that other people have differing opinions and preferences.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh, get over yourself. For someone who is supposedly so mature, you seem to be unable to handle the fact that other people have differing opinions and preferences.


The forum is titled "30+ Members." You're a 23-year-old kid who posts that she's turned off by guys over 26 because they have all lost their virility. If that's not trolling then I don't know what is.

I think you're just bored and trolling for attention. I'm not giving you anymore.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> The forum is titled "30+ Members." You're a 23-year-old kid who posts that she's turned off by guys over 26 because they have all lost their virility. If that's not trolling then I don't know what is.
> 
> I think you're just bored and trolling for attention. I'm not giving you anymore.


Yes, everyone who disagrees with you is a troll. Must be nice living in delusion.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> I call BS. Look at the reality show "The Bachelor." The bachelor is usually in his 30's and the women are in their 20's. Michael Douglas is 30 years older than Catherine Zeta-Jones. It's not just his fame and money because she was already famous when they met.
> 
> I know way too many guys well into their 40's dating and even married to women in their 20's.
> 
> *It's just a fact: older guys can still attract younger women. Don't hate. You're not going to be 23 for very long.*


Touchy, aren't we and why make it personal? Not on. :no



AngelClare said:


> Anyway, this is a 30+ forum. It's not a place for a 24-year-old to discuss her preference for younger men.


Since when and who died and made you boss? :mum



probably offline said:


> Jesus christ, one woman makes a post about her personal preference/opinion and guys get all butthurt. I've seen guys all over this forum make similar comments about women and pat each other on their backs and pulling the biology card etc. I can play that silly game, too(if we are supposed to live in a world of alpha males and fertile females). There is usually a younger alpha male who takes over the leadership of a pack, in the animal world, when the older alpha male has gotten rusty, y'know?
> 
> She never said that _other _women don't find men over ~26 attractive, so what's up with the celebrity statistics?
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No it's not creepy. They are of legal age anyway.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

SilentWitness said:


> Touchy, aren't we and why make it personal? Not on. :no


Well, men have feelings too.

I am seeing a 19-year-old so it kind of touched a nerve--all this talk of lost virility is unsettling. lol

When I was younger I had a girlfriend who was older than me. She once said she preferred younger men so I don't deny that some women do.

I don't prefer younger women. I would much rather an emotionally mature wise woman in her early thirties. Unfortunately most of them are married or already have children.

This is an SA forum. Most of us have some serious insecurities we struggle with. Age is sometimes one of them. I think we should all be a little more careful not to agitate these insecurities. This applies to both men and women.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I've seen a lot of comments on the internet from men both around my age and even men more than twice my age calling women anywhere from over 23 to 30 too old so I get it's hurtful. The only reason I wanted to post here was because it sounded to me like you were accusing a girl of lying about her age preferences when I was sure she wasn't. I don't recall anyone saying it was hard for men 30 + to get younger girls...a lot of guys do get better with age and probably more than women and I'm sure there are more women in their 20s preferring a LTR w/ an older guy than the other way around. Yeah, I agree the OP posted this in the 30+ section for a reason and ppl should be more respectful. On the other hand, a lot of times people don't even realize they're in the 30+ section.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, very creepy.


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as virility is concerned, I'm not looking to get a girl pregnant anyways. And I can always make myself look younger through aging creams, hair fibers, hair pieces, whatever if I have to.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sure there are plenty of women who think it's creepy but they probably think it's creepy because they aren't attracted to older men. Which is the same reason older men like to watch 18-20 year olds in porn.

We can deny it all we want but beauty fades with age. There's a reason older married couples often have less and less sex as they get older. They might still be sexually alive but if you need to be physically attracted to your partner and you aren't, that's going to put a big damper on things.

Anyway, younger women are typically attracted to younger men. They will probably still be more attracted to a younger man when they get older and their choices for men their age are all bald and pot bellied. It stands to reason men are the same way.

No. It isn't creepy. There's a reason there's a legal age. As long as it's legal porn, don't worry about it.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Creepy? Depends on if you're good-looking or not.


----------

